# Ersatz fuer GCDMaster

## Erdie

Hi,

ich verwendet für das Mastern von AudioCDs GCDMaster. Leider ist die Applikation sehr alt und zwingt mich, die Gnome libs mitzuinstallieren. Wenn möglich, hätte ich gerne eine Alternative. Da ich die noch nicht gefunden habe, frage ich mal ob jemand etwas vergleichbares kennt.

-Erdie

----------

